
Show HN: Twelve Simple Algorithms to Compute Fibonacci Numbers - adas0693
https://arxiv.org/abs/1803.07199
======
Yessing
another interesting fact:

if you have to compute the fib of very large numbers mod n. you can use the
fact that the fibonnaci numbers would repeat.( see:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pisano_period](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pisano_period))

<spoiler>

this allows you to solve problems like this:
[https://www.spoj.com/problems/FIBHARD/](https://www.spoj.com/problems/FIBHARD/)

<\spoiler>

~~~
adas0693
Thank you for the comment. Will check it out.

------
hxhxhrra
Algorithm fib1 („Dynamic Programming without Memoization“) is just ordinary
recursion and _not_ dynamic programming.

~~~
adas0693
Thank you for the comment. Pls refer to many references on the Web on the use
of Fibonacci sequence as a dynamic programming example or illustration.

